# Punching Bag: How to hang in basement.



## MikeBielat

We've just recently moved into a new house and I am about to hang up my old punching bag. I used to have a stand for it that didn't require the bag to be hung from the ceiling. I can't for the life of me find it so ill be hanging it from the ceiling in my basement. It's an unfinished basement at the moment and I have the option of hanging it on a wooden beam or through a metal support beam. Any bag hanging from a wooden structure seemed to really make a lot of sound and creaked the wood a ton so I am not sold on that. I was wondering how you all hang your punching bag or what is the best way. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dirty Dog

Personally, I deal with it by using BOB. Otherwise, I'd hang it from the metal beam. It's going to be noisy no matter what you do.

If you hang it from the wood beam, use a hanging bracket. Someplace like this will have what you need.


----------



## WC_lun

I took a 2/12 and cut it the width of the floor joyces.  I drilled a hole in the center of the 2/12 for the bag to hand from then hung the 2/12 with support of a couple of 2/4s to keep the 2/12 stursy and in place.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## jks9199

Purchase a mount, whether for the wood beam or the I beam.  A proper mount will absorb some of the shock, and avoid transferring it into the structure of your house.  We had a lengthy discussion on this about a year ago; let me see if I can dig it up.  Try HERE.


----------



## mook jong man

I hang mine from a big spring , it seems to absorb the energy pretty good.


----------



## jks9199

One more thing on mounts...  There are different mounts for wooden beams and steel I-beams, and there is additional mounting hardware.  Like I said -- get the right stuff.  It's cheaper than dealing with cracked walls 'cause the force vibrated through the structure.


----------



## MikeBielat

Awesome. Thanks for the suggestions guys. 

My other predicament is that the I Beam goes across the middle of the house while the wood beams are all over the place obviously. 

We'll eventually be finishing 2/3 of the basement so I am not sure if I want the bag right when you walk downstairs of off in the area that won't be finished. I guess I guess I'll have to take the wood beam route. This way it's tucked away and I won't have any problem finishing around it. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## jks9199

The I-beam is one of the primary supports for your house; there's a reason the engineer required metal there and not simply another wooden joist.  It's sounding a lot to me like you don't have some of the knowledge about buildings and how they go together to put it up without creating some potential problems for yourself.  You might be well advised to pay a handyman to hang it for you.  Of course, I'm making an assumption, so if I'm mistaken, forgive me.


----------



## Buka

When you say "punching bag" do you mean speed bag, heavy bag or top and bottom bag?


----------



## MikeBielat

Im referring to a heavy bag. 70lbs or so.


----------



## MikeBielat

I ended up finding a spot in my basement with adequate room around it. I bought a $15 wood stud mounting bracket for heavy bags at a sporting goods store. 

I found a section of studs that had 3 2x6 beams together and hung it there. We have higher ceilings in the basement so I had to buy 4 feet of heavy chain to lower the bag so I could actually use it. Works great so far.


----------

